# 55G DIY Aquascape so far



## Gregory D (Apr 29, 2011)

Well here is my DIY aquascape.....I have been working on it for a month now and right now Im in the curing phase of my aquascape...I cant add fish in it because I am buying a house in a month (my wife would kill me if I added cichlids now) but for now I have it set up so all I have to do is move it in add crush coral and cycle tank and add fish...I have 2 Emperor 400 filters and 3 air bubble cords in as well as sum fake plants in....Please give me feed back on what u think? :thumb:

Early stages


----------



## Gregory D (Apr 29, 2011)

After 3 weeks and 5 coats of concrete



























Its gonna be **** trying to get fish away from these caves I have built but I hope its turns out great when I add the fish..........As stated before I wont be adding everything like the crush coral rocks and fish :fish: until next month when I move into my new house :thumb: ....Please give me sum feedback I am new to the cichlid game..love learning new things about it.......


----------



## gunsfan05 (Jun 4, 2011)

i really like the way it looks but you are right it is going to be a PITA to get a fish out if needed but thats what all the diy traps are for i guess


----------



## spitefulpixi (Jun 3, 2011)

have you added fish yet? would love to see the result of this!~~ also did you attach it to the tank or is it freestanding?thanks!!


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

spitefulpixi said:


> have you added fish yet? would love to see the result of this!~~ also did you attach it to the tank or is it freestanding?thanks!!


Spitefulpixiz backdrops that are created by coating (with cement or Drylock) carved Styrofoam have to be glued to the back of the tank to stay down. Usually they are extremely buoyant. I have seen a few that used steel reinforced styrofoam to create a backdrop that was neutral buoyancy. The backdrop was a stalagmite design which looked good when finished.


----------



## Gregory D (Apr 29, 2011)

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h35 ... D00001.mp4

Video of my tank...Sorry that it isnt the best quality I will upload another one later this week with my new camera...


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks good! :thumb:


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

Good job!

Here is mine:









If I had to do it over again, I don't think I would. It looks cool and all, but it's almost impossible to catch any fish if I need to.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*Gregory D,* WOW! I really like that. 10 star's!


----------



## Gregory D (Apr 29, 2011)

55 Gallon tank not fully finish yet...I have 9 rusties and 6 acei's and I want to add salousi's soon...
(Dont worry I am going to vent so I can get the right 1m/4f ratio)

Also has 2 filters and power head..



















[/img]








the Dominant Male Rusty so far










[/img]


----------



## Gregory D (Apr 29, 2011)

lelandgray said:


> Good job!
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> ...


Your looks great too and yup this is going to be a real challenge removing fish....


----------

